# Dead animal in pond - risk of honey contamination ??



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I would never count on bees to avoid contaminated water. They seem to like water of all sorts. I can't point to any studies showing evidence either way but I've seen them drink from all sorts of sources that I'd shy away from.

Could the honey be contaminated? Sure...it could. Can't say if it is though. The moisture content of honey is primarily from the nectar collected, not from the drinking water that the bees use. My guess is that it's going to be fine. 

I don't know how you can test. Perhaps another beekeper here has thoughts on that.


----------



## rw3212 (Apr 8, 2008)

*drinking water*

Again, I can't say for sure, but considering some of the places I have seen the girls drinking from I don't think a dead animal in a lke would be any problem.

Like Raveneye said, I don't think that drinking water has much affect on the stored nector. They work hard to evatorate the extra water out of the nector they bring in.


----------



## Chela (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Ravenseye & rw3212,

Hear what you are saying, the bees are active and in good numbers, so they appear to be healthy. 

As you said it would be great to also hear from anyone out there that knows how to test the honey.

Thanks Guys

Chela


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with the others. It's unlikely that there will be
a problem.

Natural swamps, ponds, lakes, etc have literally tons of
"nasty" stuff. Bird/fish excrement, dead and decaying animals
from micro-organisms to large, rotting plant material, etc.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Between the bees' ability to filter things as small as a grain (not a pellet) of pollen and the antimicrobial properties of their enzymes and the propolis they gather, and the antimicrobial properties of honey (see the internet for use of honey as a wound dressing), I don't see that there will be a problem.


----------



## Chela (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Gentlemen,

- appreciate your comments and opinions 

Chela


----------

